# Any word..



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

On what the new Charlotte's team name is I heard it was narrowed down to three then it was back open to ideas


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I heard it was narrowed down to 3. The Bobcats, Flight, and Dragons. I didn't kno dat it was open to ideas again tho. I like the name Flight, but it kinda sounds like a WNBA team. :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh I am certainly interested in how this ends up, the flight and dragons sound like cool names to me.

-Petey


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

Flight


Remember the Wright Brothers? And the NC license plates... "First In Flight"


makes sense to me.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Of the 3, Flight sounds the best n most apprepiate..


----------

